
Show HN: Functional Emoji CLI Sokoban in Node.js - RedNifre
https://github.com/RedNifre/fpsokobanjs
======
RedNifre
This is meant as an illustration of functional programming concepts: It's a
Sokoban game that you can play on the command line, it uses emoji for
graphics, uses currying, mapping, monads/promises and zero variables or loops.
It's not meant as a tutorial; think of it as something you can look at to
decide whether functional programming is checking out more thoroughly.

